# Your concerns when selling a PPD



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What are your concerns when you sell or thinking about selling a PPD? Living conditions? Person buying the dog? Kids? Criminal record? Reason for the purchase etc.. etc...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> What are your concerns when you sell or thinking about selling a PPD? Living conditions? Person buying the dog? Kids? Criminal record? Reason for the purchase etc.. etc...


Unfortunately, with too many PPD trainers/breeder the first and
sometimes only concern is.............did the check clear :-(


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> What are your concerns when you sell or thinking about selling a PPD? Living conditions? Person buying the dog? Kids? Criminal record? Reason for the purchase etc.. etc...


 All of the above. And maintenance training.

Howard


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My biggest fear in having a bite trained dog is having it bite someone I don't want to get sued and I don't want my club to get sued for training a dog to bite.
I am fairly certain if a off duty cop dog bites someone the department and the cop will be rung out. 
I don't see a PPD or the people that own or train them any less responsible for what the dog dos than a cop and his department. 
You guys are worried about riff raff. I worry about getting sued and losing my dog and getting my club in trouble.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike when you sell, what is your concerns?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Would this be any different then selling a gun? If I buy a gun from a responsible dealer, how/why would that dealer be responsabile for "my" misuse of the gun?


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Would this be any different then selling a gun? If I buy a gun from a responsible dealer, how/why would that dealer be responsabile for "my" misuse of the gun? 

I know America is the land of law suits, but I was kinda wondering the same thing.

Personaly if I was selling PPD (which I'm not), I would be most concerned with placing them in a good home. Alot of work goes into a finished dog and it would be a shame if the dog ended up with a douche bag that didn't respect it. I would assume that most people would take great care of their dog after forking out $10,000 - $20,000, but you never know.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Would this be any different then selling a gun? If I buy a gun from a responsible dealer, how/why would that dealer be responsabile for "my" misuse of the gun?


Guess that would depend if that was a thinking gun or a non thinking gun :mrgreen: or one the might go off on accident.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> What are your concerns when you sell or thinking about selling a PPD? Living conditions? Person buying the dog? Kids? Criminal record? Reason for the purchase etc.. etc...


All of the above #-o


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

If I may Jerry, how bout a spin on this... What are your concerns sell or if someone ask you to train their dog for a ppd?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

kim guidry said:


> If I may Jerry, how bout a spin on this... What are your concerns sell or if someone ask you to train their dog for a ppd?



**LIABILITY**
My concern if I have a handler and their dog on my property and I'm training the dog in bite work is that my kennel insurance does not cover this scenerio. My Kennel Insurance covers the boarding dogs and if Ron and I are training our dogs, but not outside persons receiving a dog bite. I haven't been able to find a policy to cover training protection dogs. Does anyone know of a company offering good coverage? We've only sold the hard core dogs out of country and to the police/brokers.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> **LIABILITY**
> My concern if I have a handler and their dog on my property and I'm training the dog in bite work is that my kennel insurance does not cover this scenerio. My Kennel Insurance covers the boarding dogs and if Ron and I are training our dogs, but not outside persons receiving a dog bite. I haven't been able to find a policy to cover training protection dogs.


I trained at a club a couple of times and they required all participants to sign a waiver. It basicly stated that all participants understand the dangers of working with and training protection/sport dogs and the owner assumes no liability for injuries caused on their property (but in fancy lawer mumbo jumbo). I don't know if it is bulletproof, but it can't hurt.

I would talk to your insurance company and ask if a waiver is worth doing, if so they could probably write it up.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I trained at a club a couple of times and they required all participants to sign a waiver. It basicly stated that all participants understand the dangers of working with and training protection/sport dogs and the owner assumes no liability for injuries caused on their property (but in fancy lawer mumbo jumbo). I don't know if it is bulletproof, but it can't hurt.
> 
> I would talk to your insurance company and ask if a waiver is worth doing, if so they could probably write it up.


We have waivers, however people can still sue and if you don't have insurance and they win, which is possible if a dog bite occurs on your property then you can lose a lot of $$ and possibly go bankrupt. I think it is necessary to have insurance to cover protection dog training, however I cannot find any here in California so I won't risk my assets on a stupid accident.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Guess that would depend if that was a thinking gun or a non thinking gun :mrgreen: or one the might go off on accident.


Oh, so whether it was a GSD or a Mali....LOL


----------

